# Duke Nukem 3D Code Review



## OnePostWonder (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's an interesting article on the Duke Nukem 3D source code by Fabien Sanglard.  He also started the Chocolate Duke Nukem 3D project after being inspired by Chocolate Doom.

Duke Nukem 3D

I thought for anyone doing this kind of thing or who has a general interest in programming (I'm in this boat) it would be a good read.


----------

